# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  حذف حسابgoogle على redmi note 8 miui 12.5 android 11 عن طريق sp flash tool

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  frp bypass redmi note 8 miui 12 5 android 11/sans box.sans pc/تخطي حساب جوجل شاومي نوت 8 بأسهل طريقة.   :Cool: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## azmax

شكرا ... شكرا

----------

